# ☾ OFFICIALJOHNCENA's art thread ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ | requests: closed | stream: off ☽



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 4, 2016)

*☾ OFFICIALJOHNCENA's art thread ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ | requests: closed | stream: off ☽*



✧ deviantart || youtube || art shop || stream ✧

about me

hi there! my name is destiny! i'm a high schooler who enjoys sharing her grotesque art with the entire internet! ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ

~

newest speedpaint:







my recent art (arranged from newest to oldest):


Spoiler




























older art (arranged from newest to oldest (there's even *older* art on the next few pages of this thread if you'd like to see those as well ;^))):


Spoiler






























































​


----------



## FleuraBelle (Sep 4, 2016)

Your art is absolutely adorable! :3


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 4, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Your art is absolutely adorable! :3



thank you! i appreciate it! ^^


----------



## xara (Sep 4, 2016)

awe your art is adorablee


----------



## namiieco (Sep 4, 2016)

Love your art, so cute <3


----------



## Milleram (Sep 4, 2016)

Yay, you made an art thread!  I love seeing your art on DA, but it'll be nice to see it here too.  Your art is adorable, and I love your animations!


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 4, 2016)

-



Spoiler: don't open this








*i warned ya*





harlequin said:


> awe your art is adorablee





Utarara said:


> Love your art, so cute <3





amye.miller said:


> Yay, you made an art thread!  I love seeing your art on DA, but it'll be nice to see it here too.  Your art is adorable, and I love your animations!


thank you all! ^///^
​


----------



## pandapples (Sep 4, 2016)

cute style & good luck with your shop!


----------



## vogelbiene (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm still stoked about that art you did of my bb Synneva <3
I can't wait to see more from you!! I love your style; it's so cute and unique! Please, keep up the great work!


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 5, 2016)

i finally decided to stop drawing using black lines only ;w;







pandapples said:


> cute style & good luck with your shop!



thank you! ^^



vogelbiene said:


> I'm still stoked about that art you did of my bb Synneva <3
> I can't wait to see more from you!! I love your style; it's so cute and unique! Please, keep up the great work!



thanks and i had a lot of fun drawing Synneva! ^^


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 11, 2016)

Sketchy sketch:





-


----------



## derezzed (Sep 11, 2016)

Wow, you have such a cool art style! 
Your character designs are really interesting. I just get the impression that there's so much personality in your work, haha. 
My favorite's got to be [this piece] right here, since the expressions are so fun and the background design's simple but eye-catching.

I also _really like_ the sketch in your latest post! Bushy eyebrows are cute, damnit.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 17, 2016)

This was a gift for my friend. The traditional chibi art style takes awhile but it looks cute in the end at least. ;w; i'm pooped. 
It seems like i'm just using this thread to post my attempts at different art styles lol.








derezzed said:


> Wow, you have such a cool art style!
> Your character designs are really interesting. I just get the impression that there's so much personality in your work, haha.
> My favorite's got to be [this piece] right here, since the expressions are so fun and the background design's simple but eye-catching.
> 
> I also _really like_ the sketch in your latest post! Bushy eyebrows are cute, damnit.



Thank you derezzed! I actually really dislike my "art style" and you've made me feel better about it ;w;


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 17, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ͡?)


----------



## namiieco (Sep 18, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ͡?)



THAT IS ADORABLE


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 18, 2016)

Utarara said:


> THAT IS ADORABLE



;o; thank you!


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 19, 2016)

Mystic Messenger wip
2 more characters left ;w;. I also need to add the whites of zen's eyes. Don't know how I forgot lel


----------



## tae (Sep 19, 2016)

omg your art is so cute!!!


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 19, 2016)

this is amazing! like the Sky one lol


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 19, 2016)

If requests are still open, could I ask for one of my characters?
Your art is so cute c:


----------



## esweeeny (Sep 19, 2016)

Your art is adorable! Is there anyway I can get Korra with Skye the normal wolf? If not, I understand! I'd gladly give you all my TBT


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2016)

anyone from here or here? thank ily and ur art. (◍′˘‵◍)


----------



## Squidward (Sep 20, 2016)

Your art is so beautiful omg


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 20, 2016)

Jishwa Dun 'v'
speedpaint here







taesaek said:


> omg your art is so cute!!!





ShayminSkies said:


> this is amazing! like the Sky one lol





Squidward said:


> Your art is so beautiful omg



thank youuuuu! <3



Pokemanz said:


> If requests are still open, could I ask for one of my characters?
> Your art is so cute c:





esweeeny said:


> Your art is adorable! Is there anyway I can get Korra with Skye the normal wolf? If not, I understand! I'd gladly give you all my TBT





kianli said:


> anyone from here or here? thank ily and ur art. (◍′˘‵◍)




Sure! I'll draw them as soon as I get the chance!


----------



## esweeeny (Sep 20, 2016)

Yay so excited! <3


----------



## Trystin (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi there! Could I request someone from here? You may choose anyone you want, and their detailed descriptions should be with them! I'll gladly tip you CX


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 23, 2016)

-
i'm going to get started on the requests now. hopefully i'll get them all done before this weekend ends. i'll try my best!


----------



## esweeeny (Sep 24, 2016)

I can't waaaait! That is amazing artwork and details and the cheeks and eyesss OH MY<3


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Oct 23, 2016)

I've decided to stop procrastinating and get started on the requests I promised I'd do ^^;
Anywho, I was going to go in order but I've always loved the Avatar series so I decided to complete esweeeny's requests first ?･ᴗ･`





Recent art (newest to oldest) :


Spoiler



watch the speedpaints here! ^^


----------



## esweeeny (Oct 23, 2016)

it is just spectacular!! thanks again!

if you ever set up a shot let me know i'll definitely comission you!


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Oct 23, 2016)

esweeeny said:


> it is just spectacular!! thanks again!
> 
> if you ever set up a shot let me know i'll definitely comission you!



As a matter of fact, my commissions are open ^^ Shoot me a pm any time!


----------



## Trystin (Oct 23, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Hi there! Could I request someone from here? You may choose anyone you want, and their detailed descriptions should be with them! I'll gladly tip you CX



Just to let you know, Kaia is the only OC I have left. But I'm also looking for art of Daryl Dixon from Season 5 of The Walking Dead (when he had long hair) if you'd rather do that. Thank you so much!


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Oct 26, 2016)

More art and a wip ;u;




this is lua (full name luana). she supports space travel and aliens.




these two are my oc's, ian and ophi (full name ophelia) and i llove themdfzsgalbk.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Oct 26, 2016)

I was home sick today. Needless to say, I had quite a lot of time on my hands 
Here is Pokemanz requested art:

I hope you like it!


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 26, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> I was home sick today. Needless to say, I had quite a lot of time on my hands
> Here is Pokemanz requested art:
> 
> I hope you like it!



omg this is so cute! tysm i love it ;u;


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 5, 2016)

my anatomy always turns out awful when i'm too lazy to look up refs ;v;; i cri
anywho, feast your eyes on this mess. i also didn't notice the wonky eyes until i combined all the layers oml 






here's the speedpaint if you're interested:






why is art so hard


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 12, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)






Here?s the speedpaint if you?re interested:


----------



## Irelia (Nov 12, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> x
> 
> ...



brb currently dying
UM AND YOUR BACKGROUND MUSIC!? the piano version of the Op sounds so beautiful!
AND THEN THE SECOND SONG OMFG I have that downloaded on my phone... I can't stop listening to that, and eros. 

your style is so cute I love it sparkles everywhereee; v;


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 12, 2016)

omg.. your art and style is AMAZINGGG


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 12, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> brb currently dying
> UM AND YOUR BACKGROUND MUSIC!? the piano version of the Op sounds so beautiful!
> AND THEN THE SECOND SONG OMFG I have that downloaded on my phone... I can't stop listening to that, and eros.
> 
> your style is so cute I love it sparkles everywhereee; v;


;o; YESSS ALL OF THE SONGS IN YOI ARE SO ADDICTING AND THANK YOUUU!!


Hopeless Opus said:


> omg.. your art and style is AMAZINGGG


;^; thANK YOU!!


----------



## derezzed (Nov 12, 2016)

I LOVE the space motif you always have going on; the stars and planets look great around anything you draw, haha. I've also noticed that you seem to work really well with pastel shades AND darker colors. It's especially obvious when you put [these] [two] pieces side to side. Both are amazing, but each one has a completely different feel! 
Your work is just WONDERFUL and you can count on me lurking around here for future updates...


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 13, 2016)

Here's the speedpaint if anyone is interested ^^







derezzed said:


> I LOVE the space motif you always have going on; the stars and planets look great around anything you draw, haha. I've also noticed that you seem to work really well with pastel shades AND darker colors. It's especially obvious when you put [these] [two] pieces side to side. Both are amazing, but each one has a completely different feel!
> Your work is just WONDERFUL and you can count on me lurking around here for future updates...



Thank you!! I appreciate it!! ;u;


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2016)

//slides in
hELLO your art is really nice and unique that is all bye
//slides out


----------



## Tensu (Nov 13, 2016)

I've been meaning to tell you that I love your art! It's super unique and I seriously look up to you as an artist. Keep making more!


----------



## raedokie (Nov 13, 2016)

your art is my aesthetic honestly keep up the good work


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 14, 2016)

himeki said:


> //slides in
> hELLO your art is really nice and unique that is all bye
> //slides out



!! AHHH THANK YOU EVVIE!! 



Tensu said:


> I've been meaning to tell you that I love your art! It's super unique and I seriously look up to you as an artist. Keep making more!



HNGGG THAT MEANS SO MUCH TO ME THANK YOU!! ;;v;



raedokie said:


> your art is my aesthetic honestly keep up the good work



thANK YOU!! ;0;


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm ashamed of how far I've gotten in Pokemon Moon considering it was only released 3 days ago. Anywho, I haven't posted on this thread in awhile so here's super messy sketch of my trainer ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 22, 2016)

I made these backgrounds for myself awhile ago but I decided to post them because I spent so long on them ;A;


----------



## Samansu (Nov 22, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> I made these backgrounds for myself awhile ago but I decided to post them because I spent so long on them ;A;



Oh wow that is beautiful! <3


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 23, 2016)

request for purpleunicorns




i finally finished all of the requests ;A;
i don?t know why i decided to use such bright colors lmao rip eyes
*ref*


----------



## Trystin (Nov 23, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> request for purpleunicorns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww its so cute!! Thank you so much


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 24, 2016)

I've been experimenting with non chibi characters lately.
Anywho, this is Lua's girlfriend and she steals from her closet on a daily basis.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 26, 2016)

this is why all of my oc's hate me





i don't have anywhere else to post my messy sketches so i'm just going to leave this here. don't ask how that plant is supporting my weight. also, i forgot to draw tori's (gal in the middle) glasses so let's just pretend they're invisible.


----------



## Abbaba (Nov 26, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> this is why all of my oc's hate me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I didn't even see the plant until you mentioned it, I'm too fat to stand on plants like that. I love all your art anyway, especially the space theme you put into all of them <3
If you're still open for requests could you draw anyone from here?
I would really appreciate it if you could draw Mia because she's my favourite but you can't see her shoes so you can make them up :3


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 26, 2016)

Character belongs to mellowshy@dA ^^








Abbaba said:


> Haha, I didn't even see the plant until you mentioned it, I'm too fat to stand on plants like that. I love all your art anyway, especially the space theme you put into all of them <3
> If you're still open for requests could you draw anyone from here?
> I would really appreciate it if you could draw Mia because she's my favourite but you can't see her shoes so you can make them up :3



Thank you!! ;o;; I'll draw your request as soon as I get the chance!! (●?ω｀●)


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 27, 2016)

Pick up for Ababba


----------



## esweeeny (Nov 27, 2016)

so gooood<3


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 27, 2016)

esweeeny said:


> so gooood<3



thANK YOU!! ;v;;


----------



## Irelia (Nov 27, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> thANK YOU!! ;v;;



yOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## esweeeny (Nov 27, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> thANK YOU!! ;v;;



You betttt<3

She's going to love it! Have a beautiful day!


----------



## Abbaba (Nov 27, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> Pick up for Ababba



Omg, it's SOO pretty and beautiful and amazing and the most fabulous piece of art I've ever had! Thank you so much!! <333333333
And the shoes! They fit so well ^-^ And it was so fast, I have nothing to tip you with except for a small amount of 100tbt ;-;
And again, thank you, you're so amazing


----------



## Milleram (Nov 27, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> Pick up for Ababba



Gah, that looks gorgeous! *_* I love the colours!


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 28, 2016)

Some adopts I made (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧ I'm going to be selling them on dA later on.






Abbaba said:


> Omg, it's SOO pretty and beautiful and amazing and the most fabulous piece of art I've ever had! Thank you so much!! <333333333
> And the shoes! They fit so well ^-^ And it was so fast, I have nothing to tip you with except for a small amount of 100tbt ;-;
> And again, thank you, you're so amazing



Glad you like it! (●?ω｀●)



amye.miller said:


> Gah, that looks gorgeous! *_* I love the colours!



Thank you Amy! (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 28, 2016)

Streaming right now!
Join me! join.me/cosmicsparkles


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 1, 2016)

made some more adopts (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## himeki (Dec 4, 2016)

oMG I THOUGHT U HAD MADE AN ALT DID U CHANGE YOUR USERNAME IM D E AD


----------



## Irelia (Dec 4, 2016)

himeki said:


> oMG I THOUGHT U HAD MADE AN ALT DID U CHANGE YOUR USERNAME IM D E AD



SHE DID AND SHE MADE ME PAY FOR IT


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 4, 2016)

himeki said:


> oMG I THOUGHT U HAD MADE AN ALT DID U CHANGE YOUR USERNAME IM D E AD


;O



Shiemi said:


> SHE DID AND SHE MADE ME PAY FOR IT



LIES


----------



## Abbaba (Dec 5, 2016)

I didn't know that that was you!!Eh, kasvtggbn? You have now become one with the fabulousness.


Spoiler: A nice picture for you.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 6, 2016)

Abbaba said:


> I didn't know that that was you!!Eh, kasvtggbn… You have now become one with the fabulousness.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A nice picture for you.



;o

ALSO, WHAT EVEN IS THAT PICTURE LMAO IM IN TEARS


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Tensu (Dec 6, 2016)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


>



damn that's so good. that's Yuri on Ice right? I didn't know John Cena was into that kinda stuff


----------



## cherriielle (Dec 6, 2016)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


>



b l e s s
This is so cute omg //dies


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 8, 2016)

Tensu said:


> damn that's so good. that's Yuri on Ice right? I didn't know John Cena was into that kinda stuff


^^; //NERVOUSLY SWEATS



xCherryskyx said:


> b l e s s
> This is so cute omg //dies



THANK YOU CHERRY AGKDJHALWSFZKH


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Samansu (Dec 17, 2016)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


>



OMG sooooo cute! <3 I love it! ^-^


----------



## derezzed (Dec 17, 2016)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> Spoiler:



aaaAAH I love the background!!
The building design and the trees + bushes really add to the piece. 
Also I've probably mentioned this before but I love how you draw and color hair!! The spacey details look super good and everything's just so detailed and nice. Amazing.
The color palette is also wonderful. It seems like you used only a few main colors but the entire work as a whole is still super interesting.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 17, 2016)

I recolored it bc I wasn?t happy with the first version ᕕ〳 ཀ 益 ཀ 〵ง



Samansu said:


> OMG sooooo cute! <3 I love it! ^-^


Thank you Samansu!! ;;



derezzed said:


> aaaAAH I love the background!!
> The building design and the trees + bushes really add to the piece.
> Also I've probably mentioned this before but I love how you draw and color hair!! The spacey details look super good and everything's just so detailed and nice. Amazing.
> The color palette is also wonderful. It seems like you used only a few main colors but the entire work as a whole is still super interesting.


;; Thank you derezzed!! I always love reading your detailed reviews of my art!


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 17, 2016)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧


----------



## Ramune (Dec 17, 2016)

Omg I loved that song as a kid honestly I forgot about it but it makes me happyy very cute drawing keep up the great work c:


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 17, 2016)

Ramune said:


> Omg I loved that song as a kid honestly I forgot about it but it makes me happyy very cute drawing keep up the great work c:



//hugs 
thank you ;;


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 20, 2016)

moana doodle (ง ?̀ω?́)ง✧


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 20, 2016)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> moana doodle (ง •̀ω•́)ง✧



WOWWWW!! this is so beautiful as always. I love your art so much ♥ I loved Moana, your drawing is amazing *____*


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

Its so pretty o:
TEACH ME HOW TO DRAW SECOND SENPAI


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 20, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> WOWWWW!! this is so beautiful as always. I love your art so much ♥ I loved Moana, your drawing is amazing *____*


Thank you!! (/ε＼*)


Bunnilla said:


> Its so pretty o:
> TEACH ME HOW TO DRAW SECOND SENPAI


WHAA YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW TO DRAW BUNN (ง ?̀ω?́)ง✧


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> Thank you!! (/ε＼*)
> 
> WHAA YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW TO DRAW BUNN (ง •̀ω•́)ง✧



NO I DON'T I SHOULD BE IN THE TOILET


----------



## himeki (Dec 20, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> Its so pretty o:
> TEACH ME HOW TO DRAW SECOND SENPAI



why second senpai arent they first senpai LOL


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

She knows who it is.. :^)


----------



## Abbaba (Dec 20, 2016)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> moana doodle (ง •̀ω•́)ง✧



Ah, that is so beautiful! I love all of your art, I can't wait until you open your TBT slots in your shop ^^
(How is that a doodle?)
You: Hmm, I'm bored *Begins to draw*
…*Turns into amazing piece of art*


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 22, 2016)

beep beep it?s not even christmas yet but ᕕ( ⁰ ▽ ⁰ )ᕗ







Bunnilla said:


> She knows who it is.. :^)


swear to god bunn it better not be rin


Abbaba said:


> Ah, that is so beautiful! I love all of your art, I can't wait until you open your TBT slots in your shop ^^
> (How is that a doodle?)
> You: Hmm, I'm bored *Begins to draw*
> ?*Turns into amazing piece of art*


( ;﹏; ) thank you


----------



## Irelia (Dec 24, 2016)

_*I DON'T ASK TO SUFFER BUT I STILL DO*_


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 24, 2016)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> beep beep it’s not even christmas yet but ᕕ( ⁰ ▽ ⁰ )ᕗ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I WANT FLURRY BACK ;-; not sure if the cycle passed yet, probably not..
Fite me


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 24, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> _*I DON'T ASK TO SUFFER BUT I STILL DO*_















Bunnilla said:


> I WANT FLURRY BACK ;-; not sure if the cycle passed yet, probably not..
> Fite me



;; rip


----------



## Abbaba (Dec 24, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> _*I DON'T ASK TO SUFFER BUT I STILL DO*_



Nice. I love that song, it reminds me of Shrek lmao
Watch it.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm just going to leave this here




Merry christmas everybody (✧≖‿ゝ≖)


Abbaba said:


> Nice. I love that song, it reminds me of Shrek lmao
> Watch it.



JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 25, 2016)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> I'm just going to leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks fabulous x1000 who is that?


----------



## expired_yogurt (Dec 25, 2016)

what brushes do you use in medibang ? c:


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 25, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> That looks fabulous x1000 who is that?


dude bunn are u kidding
lawd
its this guy 



expired_yogurt said:


> what brushes do you use in medibang ? c:


i mostly stick to using the brushes made by medibang but sometimes i use this brush as well x  :^)) i couldn't find the link to the graphite pencil brush though ;u;;
i think the creator deleted it??? i'm unsure


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 27, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RIN!!!!!!!! ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)




WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 28, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY RIN!!!!!!!! ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ffs bunn


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 28, 2016)

MY DREAMS WILL NEVER DIE ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง


----------



## Irelia (Dec 28, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> MY DREAMS WILL NEVER DIE ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง



there's a fake u on discord


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 28, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> there's a fake u on discord



I know lmao as long as they don't do anything stupid under my name it's fine


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 29, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> I know lmao as long as they don't do anything stupid under my name it's fine



Ummm bunn u should probably give the chat a look tbh x_x it's pretty wild


----------



## Irelia (Dec 29, 2016)

y'all join destiny's trash server
memes n fun 24/7 
https://discord.gg/DV3JB


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 31, 2016)

ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 1, 2017)

oldish gifts and fr commission that i kinda liked ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


----------



## piske (Jan 1, 2017)

I love these, so so so much xxxx


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 1, 2017)

woooowwwwww. Your art is my favorite on tbt. so beautiful, and your use of soft colors is stunning ♥


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 1, 2017)

omg all ur art is number one :^) 
Side Note: SCREEECH OMG SEASON 2 WILL BE HERE 100% BY THE END OF JANUARY .O. *dies*


----------



## KatRose (Jan 1, 2017)

Your art is so pretty I cannot even begin to describe how good it is my god. How long have you been making art like this? I seriously can't fathom the amount of talent and creativity you must have to be able to must such beautiful and adorable pictures (especially your Newt drawing !!!! ).


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 3, 2017)

Sardonyx from Steven Universe ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ







Ghostelle said:


> I love these, so so so much xxxx





wearthesun said:


> woooowwwwww. Your art is my favorite on tbt. so beautiful, and your use of soft colors is stunning ♥


Waaaaaa thank you guys ;u;;; <3



Bunnilla said:


> omg all ur art is number one :^)
> Side Note: SCREEECH OMG SEASON 2 WILL BE HERE 100% BY THE END OF JANUARY .O. *dies*


//YELLS
AAAAAAAAAA REALLY???







KatRose said:


> Your art is so pretty I cannot even begin to describe how good it is my god. How long have you been making art like this? I seriously can't fathom the amount of talent and creativity you must have to be able to must such beautiful and adorable pictures (especially your Newt drawing !!!! ).


//Weaps Ah really? Thank you ;o;;; I’ve been drawing from early primary school up until now (high school), so 7 or 8 years maybe? I started up digital art in early 2016 though ;v;;;


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> Sardonyx from Steven Universe ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG SARDONYX LOOKS SO CUTE U DREW HER PERFECT 
I FOUND OUT IT'S STARTING TO AIR ON THE 6TH/CRUNCHYROLL BETTER BE PREPARING FOR IT

- - - Post Merge - - -

LET GOOGLE TRANSLATE IT
http://www.ao-ex.com/sp/special/0104.html


- - - Post Merge - - -

A CROSSOVER o:
http://www.ao-ex.com/special/ao-****suji/
TBT is dumb so change the stars with the poop alternative :I


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 6, 2017)

for a discord art challenge ₍₍ ᕕ༼.◕ヮ◕.༽ᕗ⁾⁾






Bunnilla said:


> OMG SARDONYX LOOKS SO CUTE U DREW HER PERFECT
> I FOUND OUT IT'S STARTING TO AIR ON THE 6TH/CRUNCHYROLL BETTER BE PREPARING FOR IT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



;u;; thanks bunn
WHAT THE ITS AIRING TODAY???? AAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 6, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> for a discord art challenge ₍₍ ᕕ༼.◕ヮ◕.༽ᕗ⁾⁾




aaaawwww the cutest little bear. this is a really sweet drawing. I've said this already but the mix of colors + stars/shiny thingies is the absolute best! it gives your art a sort of dreamy feeling that I really really love ♥


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 6, 2017)

OMG FANGIRL IS DYINNGGGGGG LIKE OMGOMGOMOGMOGMOGMOGMOGMOGMOGMO 
EP 1 LOOKS SO AMAZING AND IT WAS LIKE MY DREAMS COME TRUE
AND THE NEW OPENING ITS JUST LIKE NISFNIBNFRJRNVGISNVIEWNFRIFBNIESWFRIEB
WATCH IT NOW IT'S ON KISSANIME.RU .O.


----------



## hannibal (Jan 8, 2017)

yr art style is really neat!!!


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 10, 2017)

gift for a friend 
chara belongs to mellowshy @dA







wearthesun said:


> aaaawwww the cutest little bear. this is a really sweet drawing. I've said this already but the mix of colors + stars/shiny thingies is the absolute best! it gives your art a sort of dreamy feeling that I really really love ♥


AWW THANK YOU WEARTHESUN ;0;; <3



Bunnilla said:


> OMG FANGIRL IS DYINNGGGGGG LIKE OMGOMGOMOGMOGMOGMOGMOGMOGMOGMO
> EP 1 LOOKS SO AMAZING AND IT WAS LIKE MY DREAMS COME TRUE
> AND THE NEW OPENING ITS JUST LIKE NISFNIBNFRJRNVGISNVIEWNFRIFBNIESWFRIEB
> WATCH IT NOW IT'S ON KISSANIME.RU .O.


//WEAPS
AAAA I HAVEN'T GOTTEN AROUND TO WATCHING IT YET THERE'S PROBABLY ANOTHER EPISODE OUT BY NOW LMAO ;-;



hannibal said:


> yr art style is really neat!!!



//crys
thank you ;v;;


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 10, 2017)

Tfw you realize you are not only a pro wrestler, but an amazing artist:






(On a srs note, you're super talented! ☆)​


----------



## derezzed (Jan 11, 2017)

I LOVE [THIS]!!! I never knew how much I needed to see Steven Universe characters in your style until I saw that. You + SU is like a match made in heaven. I think you captured Sardonyx really well; I love the eye style, the hair looks superb (and so detailed, as always!), and the coloring is magnificent. I swear you can do amazing things with the color orange!! 

Also [this] is cute too, melloshy's character has a great design :-o


----------



## Irelia (Jan 11, 2017)

look i infected my icon with sin


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 12, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> Tfw you realize you are not only a pro wrestler, but an amazing artist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





derezzed said:


> I LOVE [THIS]!!! I never knew how much I needed to see Steven Universe characters in your style until I saw that. You + SU is like a match made in heaven. I think you captured Sardonyx really well; I love the eye style, the hair looks superb (and so detailed, as always!), and the coloring is magnificent. I swear you can do amazing things with the color orange!!
> 
> Also [this] is cute too, melloshy's character has a great design :-o



waaahhh thank you ;o;;; <3



Shiemi said:


> look i infected my icon with sin


----------



## KatRose (Jan 12, 2017)

That has to be the cutest Link drawing I have ever seen omg 139502/10 amazing job !!!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh my god!! seeing a Link drawn in your style is a dream come true I never knew I had! He's so cute ;____; <3


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 12, 2017)

FEISTY BB LINK IS FEISTY


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 16, 2017)

extra for a friend's adopt
the bidding is still open atm here: x

connie fan art ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ







KatRose said:


> That has to be the cutest Link drawing I have ever seen omg 139502/10 amazing job !!!!





wearthesun said:


> Oh my god!! seeing a Link drawn in your style is a dream come true I never knew I had! He's so cute ;____; <3


thank you ;A; it makes me so happy to hear that


Stepheroo said:


> FEISTY BB LINK IS FEISTY


LMAOOOO


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 18, 2017)

new oc, jake! i designed him after a friend of mine ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


----------



## Abbaba (Jan 18, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> new oc, jake! i designed him after a friend of mine ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ



Cute oc, I'm jealous of your art skillz D:


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 18, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> new oc, jake! i designed him after a friend of mine ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ



CHEEB JAKE IS CONFUSED WHY HE IS IN A BOX I AM DYING.

God you draw bodies so well ughhhdhdhhd they are well proportioned and junk ur a superstar


----------



## Irelia (Jan 18, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> new oc, jake! i designed him after a friend of mine ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ



OMFG WHY _*YOU MADE JAKE YOUR OC???*_
WTF IS GOING ON IM CHOKING

jake kun look low key like kaneki ngl


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 22, 2017)

finally got around to drawing these two again ;^3^





their ref sheet:







Abbaba said:


> Cute oc, I'm jealous of your art skillz D:


ehhhh??? you draw so nicely though ;0;;


Stepheroo said:


> CHEEB JAKE IS CONFUSED WHY HE IS IN A BOX I AM DYING.
> 
> God you draw bodies so well ughhhdhdhhd they are well proportioned and junk ur a superstar


;///; hngggg thank you



Shiemi said:


> OMFG WHY _*YOU MADE JAKE YOUR OC???*_
> WTF IS GOING ON IM CHOKING
> 
> jake kun look low key like kaneki ngl


IDEK I JUST WANTED TO DRAW HIM ALL COOL AND SUCH BC HE'S BORING ASF
I JUST ENDED UP REPLACING HIS GLASSES WITH THAT EYE MASK BC I FEEL LIKE ALL OF MY OC'S WEAR GLASSES ALREADY LMAOOO


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 22, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> finally got around to drawing these two again ;^3^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG THEY ARE SO CUTE???!? TOO PRECIOUS FOR THIS WORLD. THEY MUST BE PROTECTED.

and the ref sheet. the ref sheet. Jfc, that ref sheet... HE IS GRABBING HER LIL SHIRT BC HE IS SHY?!1?: uwu uwu uwu


----------



## Abbaba (Jan 22, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> finally got around to drawing these two again ;^3^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me about my art 
And you liked my post ;-;




I'm dying on the inside


----------



## piske (Jan 22, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> - snip -



OMG seriously, your art is just so so perfect... ;A;


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 22, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> ---



gurl u are amazin ur skills are over 9000 12/10 pls how r u so perfect ;-;


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 22, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> OMFG THEY ARE SO CUTE???!? TOO PRECIOUS FOR THIS WORLD. THEY MUST BE PROTECTED.
> 
> and the ref sheet. the ref sheet. Jfc, that ref sheet... HE IS GRABBING HER LIL SHIRT BC HE IS SHY?!1?: uwu uwu uwu


;o;;; THANK YOU AAAAAAH
ahahaah yes i was trying to make up for the empty space shhhhh


Abbaba said:


> That's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me about my art
> And you liked my post ;-;
> 
> 
> ...


awwwww of course no problem ;>; i love your art!



Ghostelle said:


> OMG seriously, your art is just so so perfect... ;A;





Bunnilla said:


> gurl u are amazin ur skills are over 9000 12/10 pls how r u so perfect ;-;


ehhhh wat thank you guys ;3; there's still a ton of things i need to improve on with my art though ;0;


----------



## Irelia (Jan 23, 2017)

OMG YOUR TWINS!? They look so cute! qAq''
;vv; they're such a cute couple omg! :33 hehe

could u draw more couple art of them??? ;w; of them kissing ;o;
>.- hehe <3 ;;


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 24, 2017)

designing some adopts on stream rn :')
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBZGAr-_E5k0qBCfj5r2KKw/live



Shiemi said:


> OMG YOUR TWINS!? They look so cute! qAq''
> ;vv; they're such a cute couple omg! :33 hehe
> 
> could u draw more couple art of them??? ;w; of them kissing ;o;
> >.- hehe <3 ;;



i s2g i am going to murder u rn


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 24, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> designing some adopts on stream rn :')
> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBZ...d a stream. I used to love watching those. :c


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 28, 2017)

speedpaint:







Stepheroo said:


> Are you going to make a thread here for the adopts you made to be sold/adopted, or would it be a dA or toyhou.se thing?
> 
> And ugh I can't believe I missed a stream. I used to love watching those. :c



ah i'm unsure atm ;v;;


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 28, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> -



omg you and your cute frikkin' arts. bless you


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 28, 2017)

Alternate Version:







Stepheroo said:


> omg you and your cute frikkin' arts. bless you


;u;; Thank you for always leaving such sweet comments Steph! <3 I appreciate it!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 28, 2017)

OMG I LOVE THE ALTERNATE VERSION.

The original was adorable, too, of course but I loooove the vibe the alternate one gives off, really cool idea!


----------



## Irelia (Jan 28, 2017)

bruh how tf did u get so good at drawing bottles 
draw me in a bottle now


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 28, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> *draw me in a bottle now*



WE DEMAND TO BE SHIPPED OFF LIKE SECRET OCEAN MESSAGES, RIGHT NOW.






- - - Post Merge - - -

OMfG right after I sent that my Pandora started playing My Heart Will Go On and idk why I find that so funny and also creepy nhfnbvuhnvr


----------



## Abbaba (Jan 28, 2017)

There's something about your art that gives off a nice feeling, I don't know how to explain it. It just makes me happy 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ha, "do not open"
Actually, it's not that funny, it's sort of sad


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 29, 2017)

Finally got around to finishing these adopts (*; 3 ; )






Stepheroo said:


> OMG I LOVE THE ALTERNATE VERSION.
> 
> The original was adorable, too, of course but I loooove the vibe the alternate one gives off, really cool idea!


Ah really? I wasn't entirely happy with how it came out so I ended up just scrapping it (thank lawd for autosave)
I'm happy to hear that someone likes it (ノ﹏ヽ)



Shiemi said:


> bruh how tf did u get so good at drawing bottles
> draw me in a bottle now


not until u deliver my 50000 zubat



Stepheroo said:


> WE DEMAND TO BE SHIPPED OFF LIKE SECRET OCEAN MESSAGES, RIGHT NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







i suggest u pick up some holy water from walmart
real soon every screen in ur house is going to start flashing scenes from titanic or even worse, it may show a _*bootleg version*_ //shivers
i'll keep u in my prayers gurl



Abbaba said:


> There's something about your art that gives off a nice feeling, I don't know how to explain it. It just makes me happy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Waaa really? I'm happy to hear that ;u;;
Ah you caught me (;?Д`) I was trying to create that sort of atmosphere


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 29, 2017)

holy cow, your bottle boy is dashing. TT_TT
//is tearing up


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 29, 2017)

omfg you doin' an Aquarius adopt by any chance? 
bC those are fabalicious. definition. make them boys go crazy.


----------



## Peter (Jan 29, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> ---



Whoa I love the Gladion fanart, looks amazing! The way you do space/galaxies always looks so great, too; going to be stalking this gallery thread aha


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 29, 2017)

DESTINY THROW ME IN A BOTTLE PLS Throw rin in there as well
BUT OMG UR ART IS LIEK TOO AMAZING FOR WORDS x. x


----------



## Irelia (Jan 30, 2017)

make me my gay oc or riot

i want gay ocs destiny
_*jfc*_


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Feb 4, 2017)

Oldcatlady said:


> holy cow, your bottle boy is dashing. TT_TT
> //is tearing up


he thinks ur dashing too ;^)))



Stepheroo said:


> omfg you doin' an Aquarius adopt by any chance?
> bC those are fabalicious. definition. make them boys go crazy.


 ;^))))



Peter said:


> Whoa I love the Gladion fanart, looks amazing! The way you do space/galaxies always looks so great, too; going to be stalking this gallery thread aha


ayyy thank you :^))



Bunnilla said:


> DESTINY THROW ME IN A BOTTLE PLS Throw rin in there as well
> BUT OMG UR ART IS LIEK TOO AMAZING FOR WORDS x. x


rin is 2 busy suffocating in a bottle with izumo ;0



Shiemi said:


> make me my gay oc or riot
> 
> i want gay ocs destiny
> _*jfc*_


here he is
☻/ 
/▌ 
/ \ 
his name is bob and he lives for destruction

- - - -
I've returned with more art farts
Brace yourselves for this mess













+ ugly wip that will probably never be finished





- - - -


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 4, 2017)

every time you post in here I rush to see your new art and I'm never disappointed. ;_; you're probably my favorite artist on tbt, your art is always incredible and so pleasing to look at! I wish I could get a hundred drawings from you lmao


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Feb 4, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> every time you post in here I rush to see your new art and I'm never disappointed. ;_; you're probably my favorite artist on tbt, your art is always incredible and so pleasing to look at! I wish I could get a hundred drawings from you lmao



Ah, really :'0? Thank you Ariane! I appreciate your continuous support :') Your words honestly made my day!


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 4, 2017)

Do u liek sasuke ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 4, 2017)

you: "ugly wip"
*looks and loves it*

cmon View attachment 193817 your art farts are beautiful ;;
I kind of adore how you draw mouths
and lips they are like full but not in your face
like "LOOK AT MY LUSCIOUS LIPS YOU GUYS"

and those disappearing memes will never NOT make me laugh
double negative in the hooouuuussseeee


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 4, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> Ah, really :'0? Thank you Ariane! I appreciate your continuous support :') Your words honestly made my day!



I meant every word!  I look forward to seeing what you draw next


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Feb 13, 2017)

+ oldish shelter fan art and a gender flip sketch of my OCs [x][x]










Bunnilla said:


> Do u liek sasuke ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?) 



Stepheroo said:


> you: "ugly wip"
> *looks and loves it*
> 
> cmon View attachment 193817 your art farts are beautiful ;;
> ...


THANK U THANK U
GIVE ME LUSCIOUS LIPS OR GIVE ME DEATH



wearthesun said:


> I meant every word!  I look forward to seeing what you draw next


<3 ;0;


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 13, 2017)

OMG FA LA LA LA LA ;0;
Ur art is so sparkly and amazing I'm having a seizure


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Feb 19, 2017)

Some doodles of my first OC, Ori :')))
Aaaa I haven't drawn him in so long ;3 ; the last (and first) time I drew him was last May: x
I originally planned to create a comic designed around him, hence his simple design :'0 alas, my plans fell through bc im lazy


Spoiler:  A little info on him 



- I named him after my doge Ari who passed away early January of last year
- He creates stars in a tiny lil pizza oven
- He's wearing a space helmet :'))))
- Most of his characteristics are based on my best friend's who passed away early April of last year










I don't know if I drew this in my sleep or something but I had to witness this monstrosity so now everybody needs to suffer along with me

At least I know now to never look in my sketch folder ?\_(ツ)_/?






+ Semi V Day art I forgot to post







- - - -



Bunnilla said:


> OMG FA LA LA LA LA ;0;
> Ur art is so sparkly and amazing I'm having a seizure



ayyyy thank u bunn :'0


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 19, 2017)

I will now thank the world every day that I was born, so I could see Toad-sama. "kyaaaaa"


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Feb 26, 2017)

(Characters (c) Nagi no Asukara)



Stepheroo said:


> I will now thank the world every day that I was born, so I could see Toad-sama. "kyaaaaa"


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 26, 2017)

Toad-sama is a playboy that I know will break my heart but I can't help going back to him because he is so handsome. *schoolgirl sigh*

And omg the Nagi no Asukara drawing is soooooo pretty! I love the simple but adorable background. That jellyfish is my son now. You're so talented and it's a real treat whenever you update this! I feel really privileged to be able to see your artwork.


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 26, 2017)

Your art is just so colorful, sparkly, and pretty x. x _goals_


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Mar 5, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> Toad-sama is a playboy that I know will break my heart but I can't help going back to him because he is so handsome. *schoolgirl sigh*
> 
> And omg the Nagi no Asukara drawing is soooooo pretty! I love the simple but adorable background. That jellyfish is my son now. You're so talented and it's a real treat whenever you update this! I feel really privileged to be able to see your artwork.


toad sama isnt like the other bois
toad sama will treat u right

hnnnnnnnng thank you thank you!! aaaaa really??? that makes me so happy to hear!! im glad you like my art!!! :')))



Bunnilla said:


> Your art is just so colorful, sparkly, and pretty x. x _goals_


eeeeeep thank you bunn :'0000 ehhhhhhh?? im not too sure about this "goals" though ;3;; i still have a number of things i need to work on to improve my art ;A; regardless, this still made me super happy! thank you! (/▽＼*)｡o○♡

- - -

for an art trade with seraphy-chan @ dA






wip of steph's OC




this has actually been sitting in my draft files for a few days bc i cant seem to remember how to draw semi realistic hur
errrr i'll try to finish it soon //.//

old art similar to this:











speedpaint:


----------



## Bunnilla (Mar 5, 2017)

CENA- SENPAI U R BACK 
This one is just too cute. The poses are killing me from the inside x.x
You have improved so much it's just amazing. I will still say goals :3


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Mar 11, 2017)

bbeep beep hello




(chara (c) melloshy @ dA)





(tanya (c) youjo senki)

// experimenting with various eye shapes to avoid same face syndrome 
C= C= C= C= C=┌(;・ω・)┘



Bunnilla said:


> CENA- SENPAI U R BACK
> This one is just too cute. The poses are killing me from the inside x.x
> You have improved so much it's just amazing. I will still say goals :3



;////; ah thanks bunn i appreciate it


----------



## A r i a n e (Mar 11, 2017)

your new art is as beautiful as ever!! I love the new faces. The eyes are always my favorite parts in your drawings - so shiny and expressive ♥


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Mar 18, 2017)

wearthesun said:


> your new art is as beautiful as ever!! I love the new faces. The eyes are always my favorite parts in your drawings - so shiny and expressive ♥



;♥; waaaaaw thank you ariane!! ah really? ;0; im happy to hear that!!

- - - -
currently trying to catch up to the current episode of naruto but im so far behindddddd aaaaaaaaa _(?ཀ`」 ∠)_


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Apr 8, 2017)

beep beep hello ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿


----------



## Bunnilla (Apr 8, 2017)

O M G that your lie in april piece like opened my eyes. It is just so beautiful. I will never forget how I cried like half the episodes :') Your art is sparkly as always


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 8, 2017)

omg you're back with beautiful and shiny art! *heart eyes*


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (May 7, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> O M G that your lie in april piece like opened my eyes. It is just so beautiful. I will never forget how I cried like half the episodes :') Your art is sparkly as always


gyaaa really? im glad ya like it! i greatly enjoy blinding people with my artsu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A r i a n e said:


> omg you're back with beautiful and shiny art! *heart eyes*


aaaaaaaa thank you so much ariane! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




artsu dump ;^)))



Spoiler


----------



## Abbaba (May 7, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> gyaaa really? im glad ya like it! i greatly enjoy blinding people with my artsu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG SO MUCH CUTE ART O-O I CANT OH MY GOSH 
it's all so sparkly and the chibis are just too precious ;-; and I love the last piece a lot
I love your art so much you have no I D E A, you're like an inspiration to me even tho I'll never be as good as you ((
Please keep the art starry and shiny I love it so so so much, okay bye Illll leave nowww


----------



## A r i a n e (May 7, 2017)

WOWWWWW *_______*
your shiny aesthetic is the most beautiful thing ever I live for those little planets and stars everywhere aaahh this is beautiful as ever, please come bless us with your art more often ;_;


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jun 3, 2017)

Abbaba said:


> OMG SO MUCH CUTE ART O-O I CANT OH MY GOSH
> it's all so sparkly and the chibis are just too precious ;-; and I love the last piece a lot
> I love your art so much you have no I D E A, you're like an inspiration to me even tho I'll never be as good as you ((
> Please keep the art starry and shiny I love it so so so much, okay bye Illll leave nowww



; <;; thank you so much aaaa 
ehhhh i still have a lot to work on but your words mean the world to me ;v;; shushhh your art is very pretty already
huehueuhue im obsessed with sparkles tbh but i end up overdoing it most of the time //sobs



A r i a n e said:


> WOWWWWW *_______*
> your shiny aesthetic is the most beautiful thing ever I live for those little planets and stars everywhere aaahh this is beautiful as ever, please come bless us with your art more often ;_;



wawwww really? im happy to hear that ; u;;; i always feel as if the shininess take away from my art yet i still continue to pile them on anyway ಥ_ಥ im glad to hear you like them! i'll try my hardest ᕦ(?_?ˇ)ᕤ

- - - - -


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 3, 2017)

Omg you have returned. Did the art gods hear my prayer? *-* Your art is still goals I always love every piece you make, it ends up so perfect and sparkly. ;-;


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jun 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Omg you have returned. Did the art gods hear my prayer? *-* Your art is still goals I always love every piece you make, it ends up so perfect and sparkly. ;-;



Aaaa hey there bunn ;^)))
thank you so much ; <;; huehue it makes me so happy to hear that you like the sparkles! ; v;; <3


----------



## A r i a n e (Jun 4, 2017)

the shines don't take away anything, on the contrary, I think it adds a touch of uniqueness and it's in my opinion what makes your art even more special and precious!
I adore your new pieces omg, especially the first one - the glasses and the reflections on them look really good *_____* (I'm a sucker for glasses)
and the blue-haired one with the bunny ears is adorable, I love how you blurred her eyes, it gives it a dreamy effect that is sooo beautiful
I'm honestly jealous of your talent :')

I saw on your DA your comissions are open.... I have never bought art with rlc before but I am seriously considering it just now..... I would have to make a paypal account and do $/€ conversions but maybe I can ;_; I will see if I can afford it. Will they be open much longer?


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jun 11, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> the shines don't take away anything, on the contrary, I think it adds a touch of uniqueness and it's in my opinion what makes your art even more special and precious!
> I adore your new pieces omg, especially the first one - the glasses and the reflections on them look really good *_____* (I'm a sucker for glasses)
> and the blue-haired one with the bunny ears is adorable, I love how you blurred her eyes, it gives it a dreamy effect that is sooo beautiful
> I'm honestly jealous of your talent :')
> ...



Gyaaaa thank you so much Ariane ; A ;;;; <3 Ah, I'm happy to hear you like it! //wheeze Glasses are honestly one of the hardest things to draw ;o; Hehehe thank you!!
Ehhhh??? Your art is absolutely adorable though! I especially love your pixels! 

Ahaha yes! They will be open for this entire month and most of July ;^)))

- - - - - -


----------



## A r i a n e (Jun 11, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> Gyaaaa thank you so much Ariane ; A ;;;; <3 Ah, I'm happy to hear you like it! //wheeze Glasses are honestly one of the hardest things to draw ;o; Hehehe thank you!!
> Ehhhh??? Your art is absolutely adorable though! I especially love your pixels!
> 
> Ahaha yes! They will be open for this entire month and most of July ;^)))



ahhh thank you so much that means a lot ♥ ♥ ♥
I might come back to order in July....maybe! since I adore the drawing you made for me :')

this latest piece is beautiful! the background fits the character so well, and all the SHINY *______*


----------



## A r i a n e (Jun 11, 2017)

so sorry it double posted


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jul 1, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> ahhh thank you so much that means a lot ♥ ♥ ♥
> I might come back to order in July....maybe! since I adore the drawing you made for me :')
> 
> this latest piece is beautiful! the background fits the character so well, and all the SHINY *______*



Thank you so much!! ;o;

artsu dump - - - ;^)))


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 1, 2017)

Omg has you returned? （・∀・）ｅｖｅｒｙｔｈｉｎｇ ｉｓ  ｓｈｉｎｙ  ａｓ  ａｌｗａｙｓ 
IT'S EVERYDAY BRO WITH THE DISNEY CHANNEL FLOW


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 2, 2017)

Beautiful artworks as always ; w ;
I especially love the icon!!
Hopefully I'll be able to commission you once I get some more OCs that need art aha.


----------



## Kanaa (Jul 2, 2017)

todorokiiiiiiii *-*


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 2, 2017)

OhMyGoat!
Your art is too beautiful, I really love your pixel art.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jul 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Omg has you returned? （・∀・）ｅｖｅｒｙｔｈｉｎｇ ｉｓ ｓｈｉｎｙ ａｓ ａｌｗａｙｓ
> ITS EVERYDAY BRO WITH THE DISNEY CHANNEL FLOW


huehuehue yes tysm!! ;^))c <3



Oldcatlady said:


> Beautiful artworks as always ; w ;
> I especially love the icon!!
> Hopefully I'll be able to commission you once I get some more OCs that need art aha.


Thank you so much! <3 I'm looking forward to working with you someday!



Kanaa said:


> todorokiiiiiiii *-*


;3c huehehe indeed 



Tee-Tee said:


> OhMyGoat!
> Your art is too beautiful, I really love your pixel art.


Ah, thank you so much! Your words mean a lot to me! <3


----------



## Silversea (Jul 3, 2017)

Sparkles for days. Plus sparkles. X sparkles. Ring sparkles. So many.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 19, 2017)

honk honk hello adoptaple dump ;^)














- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Sparkles for days. Plus sparkles. X sparkles. Ring sparkles. So many.



what can I say, my obsession with sparkles is getting out of hand my dude ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 19, 2017)

it's happeningggg. the OFFICIALJOHNCENA magic is back! ugh i just wanna put everything you draw in my pocket and protect it with my life


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 19, 2017)

THE MEME LORD AND SAVIOR IS BACK????
O
M
G
YOU'VE IMPROVED SO MUCH WHAT THE HECK
THIS ART IS KILLING ME, LIKE IT JUST LOOKS SO BEAUTIFUL AND GLOSSY-
pls end my suffering :')


----------



## A r i a n e (Nov 20, 2017)

Heyy welcome back! <3
I saw these on DA, they’re gorgeous ;____;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 20, 2017)

So freaking beautiful. ;u;


----------

